# I Do Not Moisturize So Why I'm I Not Aging?



## Firebabe (Dec 20, 2007)

Maybe I should start? I do have Mary Kay's new formula Day and Night Solution but never use it 
PS.. Im 37


----------



## XShear (Dec 20, 2007)

One should always moisturize! 

You probably have fantastic genes as well ... lucky gal.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks sweetie .. yeah ill start doing that


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 20, 2007)

I would defiantly wear an oil-free sunscreen everyday too.  Neutrogena (sp?) SPF 45 is a good one.


----------



## ratmist (Dec 20, 2007)

Not everyone needs a moisturiser.  If your skin is normal, non-oily, non-greasy, not dry, not "tight"... you probably don't need one.  Lucky girl.  There are moisturisers specifically for 'normal' skin, but if you don't need one, why bother spending the money?

On the other hand, sunscreen is another matter entirely.  Wear it!


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 20, 2007)

Antioxidants (in food or supplement form) are great for minimising the signs of ageing, can good diet be attributed? It could be a lot of things, sun exposure, stress levels, diet, skin type... I have even heard of some medications making skin worse or better. If you have normal or dry skin, i think moisturiser is a must... heck I have oily skin and i still do it!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 20, 2007)

You likely don't get out in the sun much?


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 20, 2007)

Not religiously but I tan dark easily ,the summer that just ended I had to stay out of the sun the whole time due to 4 tattoos I got done

Note to thyself.. do not tattoo in summer lol


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You likely don't get out in the sun much?_


----------



## quinntastic (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't care for Mary Kay, but everyone needs moisturizer.  Even oily skin.  You also need a sunscreen so you protect yourself from UVA rays (which cause you to age faster) and UVB rays which can burn your skin.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_Not everyone needs a moisturiser. If your skin is normal, non-oily, non-greasy, not dry, not "tight"... you probably don't need one. Lucky girl. There are moisturisers specifically for 'normal' skin, but if you don't need one, why bother spending the money?

On the other hand, sunscreen is another matter entirely. Wear it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
She is so right!!!All the Creme de la Mer in the world will not make a difference. Moisturizer only keeps the skin looking moist. It will not change aging. Aging is a result of habits and heredity. Not what you put on your skin. Some cremes claim they build collagen, but this is something that has not been proven, and even the retinols can only claim temporary "firming".
Sunnscreen will prevent photoaging if you reapply it every 2 hours while you are exposed to light. If you are not reapplying-skip it-it degrades and causes free radicals to enter your skin due to chemical degredation. (The exeptions to the rule are zinc, and Meroxyl).
If your skin is making enough oil you do not need to add more or replace it.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 15, 2008)

some people don't age as easily. at some point of your age you will just a matter of when. so be on the safe side and moisturise!


----------

